#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  chillers

## operationalresearch1@yaho

I need ideas on this project "Design of An ammonia/water refrigeration plant for central air conditioning application"

See More: chillers

----------


## operationalresearch1@yaho

My good friends, any hope? Thanks in anticipation

----------


## onnarabsic

:Smile: 

cool thing.

 :Smile:

----------


## operationalresearch1@yaho

Cooling thing, please help. I really needed the help of those in Hvac. Thanks

----------

